# Service Engine Soon (SES) e38



## vpjwallst1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have had all four sensors replaced, tune up, oil change, air and fuel filter replaced and the light still comes back on. What else can it be> What else can I do? HELP!!


----------



## prudeb (Nov 1, 2005)

*Ses*

Check with an OBD11 or OBD1 depending on the year. Plug in is located in the small panel left of the front drink holders. Just pull it out like an ashtray only a little harder and plug in. Make sure the car is in key position 2 or that it is turn all the way on. Good luck


----------



## oholness (Nov 29, 2005)

never fix something until u get a code readout. ur just waisting money.


----------

